# Space 1026 gallery, Philadelphia



## editor (Jan 5, 2009)

We visited this 'art collective' gallery when we were in Philadelphia last month. It's well worth visiting if you're a bit on the arty side and like the vibe a bit 'squatty'  




















http://www.urban75.org/photos/philadelphia/space-1026-philadelphia.html


----------

